# 5D Mark II with Magic Lantern + Reikan Focal lens adjustment software



## R1-7D (Nov 27, 2012)

I just installed magic lantern on my 5DII tonight (which is awesome, BTW) and I'm now wanting to use Reikan's Focal lens adjustment software. 

My concerns are:

- Now that I have magic lantern installed, will it affect the operation of the Reikan Focal software?

- If I decide to remove Magic Lantern down the road and I have to reset my camera, will all my lens micro adjustments be gone until I reuse the software to get them back?


Thanks for everyone's time.


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 27, 2012)

I have found Rich at Focal to be very responsive. Why don't you zip an email with your specs, and he will let you know for sure.

sek


----------



## marekjoz (Nov 27, 2012)

R1-7D said:


> - Now that I have magic lantern installed, will it affect the operation of the Reikan Focal software?



You just have to ensure to provide conditions for Reikan to run (AV, one shot, AF etc.). The previous version of Reikan made my 5d2 hang up sometimes and Reikan crashed at some operations (like dust analysis). Now it's fine



R1-7D said:


> - If I decide to remove Magic Lantern down the road and I have to reset my camera, will all my lens micro adjustments be gone until I reuse the software to get them back?



It remains in camera settings and I haven't observed any malfunctions after removing ML.


----------



## R1-7D (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. 

So if I understand correctly then, in the future, even if I clear all the camera settings the adjustments that FOCAL made won't be changed?


----------



## rpt (Nov 27, 2012)

scottkinfw said:


> I have found Rich at Focal to be very responsive. Why don't you zip an email with your specs, and he will let you know for sure.
> 
> sek


+1000
He responded to every mail of mine although they did not conclusively identify any major bug or enhancement.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 27, 2012)

R1-7D said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> So if I understand correctly then, in the future, even if I clear all the camera settings the adjustments that FOCAL made won't be changed?


Always save the adjustments that FoCal has made, even if clearing camera settings does not zap the AFMA values, a new firmware version might.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 27, 2012)

Save your setting on your PC - lens by lens. Exp. 24-70 -1W, +5T etc....

Apply these setting again if you ever decide to go back.


----------



## R1-7D (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the tips everyone.


----------

